# Sept. 27-28



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Had a pretty good luck with the walleyes seeming to be turning on. had no luck with crawlers or leeches, but they hit the fatheads. I was using glow lindy rigs with a 1/8-1/4 ouce weights. I tired to keep my presentation as slow and vertical as possible.


----------

